# Phacelia tanacetifolia reseeding?



## Peter Armitage (Feb 11, 2017)

I planted a couple of large beds of Phacelia tanacetifolia (Purple tansy) last June and July and the honey bees and various bumble bee species were all over it for the entire summer, and into October for the honey bees. It's an annual, but does anyone know how well this plant reseeds? Can I expect it to grow next spring based on the previous season's self-seeding, or should I plan on reseeding? Thanks.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, Peter Armitage!


I read that they can reseed easily. If for me I would not take a chance because of risking
another season of no nectar and pollen for the bees. In your situation I would resow with fresh
seeds for one patch and leave the other patch for experimental purposes. If the other patch reseeded then
next season you will know for sure. Any seeds fallen from this season will only add more plants to the patch so
nothing is loss. Let us know how it goes. I'll be sowing mine too just for the experience this season!


----------



## Peter Armitage (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks beepro!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Just ordered 12,500 seeds! Not sure how big a space they will cover.
Hopefully they will do well here to provide some resource for the bees going through
our yearly summer dearth.


----------



## tikkay (Feb 10, 2017)

I've had pretty decent results with it reseeding. 
Fall sown (and reseeded) plants came through a heavy ice storm, snow and temps into mid teens unscathed this winter. 

Not only does it self-sow, it's easy to collect seed from as well


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source too, tikkay!


Glad another grower can join us here. So they will survive our mild winter environment then. The label said they are
the top 20 bee plants for both nectar and pollen. I wonder what other bee plants are on the top 20 list?
With 25,000 seeds the package said it will cover 15 sq. m. I can only picture in sq feet. Will this package cover a 30' x 50' garden plot?
Do you simply broadcast the seeds on the plot or space it out?


Homemade patty subs & purple tansy:


----------



## tikkay (Feb 10, 2017)

If 25,000 seeds will cover 15 square meters, then it should cover a 30'X50' garden plot. 
I guess that may depend in part on how the planting method is employed.

I just broadcast the seeds into beds and empty spots in the yard. I haven't bothered to space the seeds properly. What is the spacing recommendation given?

It seems very agreeable to transplanting also, so if an area is too thickly planted, I'll thin it, move it around and fill in open areas in beds and the yard etc. I'm hoping it will somewhat naturalize in the flower and garden beds. It's showing promise.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

This Spring I'll be planting one patch of crimson clovers, wild mustard, purple tansy, Nygers, bluethistles, Hubam
clovers, mexican (and many wild) sunflowers. I don't want the invasive Borage anymore.
Is purple tansy consider an invasive specie? I don't know how far apart to sow the seeds. Maybe 4" apart? I know all
plants like organic soil so will be putting in a bed of top soil over our yellow clay before planting the seeds in.


----------



## tikkay (Feb 10, 2017)

I would space them at least 6", maybe even more.


----------



## Peter Armitage (Feb 11, 2017)

Tibor Szabo wrote a short piece on Phacelia for the CANADIAN BEEKEEPING magazine, winter 1982. He said it should be seeded shallow (1 cm), with a row distance of 50 cm and 3-4 kg of seed per hectare. I saw a reference somewhere on the internet to seeding at 3 lbs per acre. I think I broadcast seeded 50 g over a patch of about 100 ft2, and that was super thick. Probably unnecessary to seed that thickly.


----------



## tikkay (Feb 10, 2017)

If he recommended 50cm (20 inches) between rows, do you know if he remarked on plant spacing? It seems unlikely that 20" between plants in all directions was the intended spacing. Hard to say though.


----------



## Peter Armitage (Feb 11, 2017)

I don't know the answer to that question. I will try to track him down and ask him. This English woman in the linked video appears to have just spread the seed all over her bed, which is what I have done. https://www.facebook.com/groups/332191450513494/


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

The 20" between rows is fine. You will need to stake the rows to hold back the plants. It is unnecessary if
you plant them in a big patch. That is my plan to not give them any border. So 6" between seeds is reasonable enough. Just make
sure to put a few seeds in group so that some will germinate. The grow instruction said to put the seeds at 2cm deep because they need
darkness to sprout. That means you can sprout the seeds in a container first and then transplant the sprouted seeds into their permanent bed in small groups 6" apart. After the rains in March I will be making my planting beds while the seeds are sprouting inside a plastic container. I've ordered the 50g seed packet also. Going to try the container sprouting first to see if it is possible.


----------



## Diamond Hunter (Jan 17, 2016)

Where to order these seeds from >?


----------



## Diamond Hunter (Jan 17, 2016)

I see them on Amazon for $14 per pound,does this seen right? Where is there a better deal for these?


----------



## tikkay (Feb 10, 2017)

Wildseed farm sells a lb for 11.50

Unsure of shipping charges


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

15 square meters is only 160.5 square feet. 30 x 50 is 1500 sq ft.
You need 9 or ten packs of 25k seeds if one does 15 meters square. 
All the geniuses on here and I'm the only one with a calculator?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

No, I'm just too lazy to figured it all out. I'm sure there is an online calculator to convert it all.
Trying to plant more varieties for my bees not just limited to one plant specie. Going to divide up the
big garden into smaller plant plots. Starting a post on the top bee plants. Thanks for the infos though.


----------

